# fuite de lumiere sur ipad3



## antoine75015 (9 Juin 2012)

J'ai remarquer par pure hasard que j'ai une fuite de de lumiere comme sur cette photo http://www.iphonefr.com/viewtopic.php?id=79385 en haut a droite mais moins importante sur a peut prêt 2 cm elle ne me dérange pas je la voit que si  l'ipad est place perpendiculairement a mes yeux.
Je voudrais savoir si cela vaut le coup de perdre mon temps a demander l'échange car dans certains forums je remarque que certaines personnes réussissent a ce le faire échanger mais continu a avoir des fuites de lumières qu'un pensez vous.
merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Juin 2012)

Perso, j'ai quelques fuites sur mon iPad 2 qui ne me dérangent nullement... Demande toi si ça te gêne vraiment...


----------



## cowpilot (17 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Perso, j'ai quelques fuites sur mon iPad 2 qui ne me dérangent nullement... Demande toi si ça te gêne vraiment...



Tu fais comment alors pour la photo ? ( private joke)
Sinon pareil, moi pas de pb, à voir si c'est gênant ou pas.


----------

